# CD20 and crampy pains ?



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

hi girls,
well i'm posting this in the hope that i might have had implantation pains today. i dunno. according to opk i had a darker result lines on CD13 & CD14 and have BD on cd13,14 and 15.
i'm probably not but need to share the info with someone as we've been a bit discreet in telling people this time round so don't really have anyone else to talk to on the subject. 
i'm probably just building up my hopes i know...
ramble over


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you had positive OPK's on cd13/14 then you would usually ovulate around 36 hours later. OPK's detect the LH surge prior to ovulation & not actual ovulation.

Implantation happens between around 5-12dpo (days past ovulation) so you _may_ be experiencing implantation pain although to be honest, there is just no way of knowing what is happening...clomid side effects, pg & AF symptoms are all pretty much the same.
The symptoms I experienced on the months I've conceived have been exactly the same as those I've not...didn't notice anything different...all sorts of aches/pains/cramps, veiny heavy tender boobs, frequent peeing, nausea to name a few...I get these from around ovulation onwards. I took 6mths of clomid to boost (ovulate naturally so released more eggs) last year.

I appreciate how frustrating it all is...but stay positive and fingers crossed for you 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

hi natasha

just wanted to thank you for your reply, i've noticed that you offer fantastic support on here, you're well clued up.

well thinking about it today, i'm pretty sure i've probably missed the boat this month if i ovulated 36 hours after the dark lines, but never mind, i have one more month of clomid to take   HATE the side effects.

oooh, i just hate this waiting business, i am soooo impatient !

thanks !


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Try not to worry...sperm can live for about 3-5 days (some may even manage almost a week !!) so if you had plenty of BMS cd13/14/15 then there's a good chance there would've been some waiting for when egg released 

Good luck  
Natasha


----------

